# Deck Problem, John Deere LT133



## Tazz (May 18, 2013)

I have a John Deere LT133 lawn tractor with a 38" deck. I was mowing the grass today & when I tried to raise & lock the deck in the upper most position, it would not stay up. It just goes back to the preset cutting height & the only way to keep it raised is to hold the deck lever in the raised position. Has anyone else ever had this problem & if so............what do I need to look at to fix this??


----------



## montgomeryj1 (Apr 3, 2012)

Either the lock that goes into the notch isn't going in or the notch is worn out. Check on the underside on the left where the deck lever goes down, you should be able to move the lever while you are looking under neath. Depending on your handyman skill and which the problem is you can either build weld on the lock or weld the notch back up to where it is supposed to be. Or your local Deere dealer will be happy to sell you your parts.


----------



## Tazz (May 18, 2013)

I've looked at underside where the lock & release mechanism is & operater the deck lever while watching. I even tooke the lock paw off & could see where the lever has been traveling over it, there doesn't appear to be any wear but the mechanism on the lever doesn't go into place to lock the deck in the up position. It was working fine Saturdat before the lever rubbed against a chain link fence on a hillside & ever since it won't lock in the up position. I think something got bent or pushed out of place, but I can't seam to see what.


----------



## Tazz (May 18, 2013)

Ok, follow up in case someone else has this problem. The problem was a simple adjustment of the black push button on the deck lever. I turned the black knob at the top of the deck lever clock wise about 3 turns & now the deck locks in the up position.


----------

